# My Dog To Thin?



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I took my puppy Tyson to get some food today and one of the men that work at the pet shop said he seemed a little under weight but I'm feeding him the amount it says to on the Blue Buffalo Puppy food bag for his weight. He is 3mths will be 4mths on the 29th of the month and he is 23lbs to me I thought he was OK have is limited and athletic build he has cuts all over his small body and is very active he is the bully breed. I can see the outline of his ribbon but it's not super visible the pet store person said he's about half an pound to a pound off where he should be and I wanted to get your option on his weight and if he is under weight what is another good dog food to feed him cuz at 3cups a day an a 30lbs bag of food at $50 will would only last bout 2wks an I can't afford that $50 is high as it is lol. So any help on this would be great and even any suggestions on a good quality puppy food that i can get more the 30pounds for $50 would be nice as well )




























Thanks Again,

Big Blue


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

He looks great , people at most pet store know jack all about animals I had one lady try and tell me I should switch off orijen to there generic pet food they sell cause its the best and has wayy more to offer my dog. pffffftt. Your pup looks just fine, and he will grow into lankier stages and look funny at times its just how they grow. my boy is about 25lbs at 3 months so not far of from yours but even comparing 2 dogs they can be completely different. Wouldnt worry about it


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I have an APBT but he looks good to me, It's kinda hard to tell without him standing up but he looks like a lil roly ball of fun to me!

(haha, I really just wanted to comment on what a frickin cutie he is  but he really does look perfectly healthy)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Still looking good yo!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Dude, your pup looks great! Blue buffalo is a great food. My girl eats it as well and you get what you pay for. I find it hard to believe that you are going through 30lbs in 2 weeks!?!? How much you feeding him? My girl is 7 months and eats 3 cups a day. The big bag of blue lasts me a month or more. She is almost 50 lbs.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the love people I appreciate it! But where I live in Sacramento ca they only sale 30lbs bags of food here and if he is eating 3cups a day 1c equals 8oz x3cups is 24oz or a pound and a half a day so my bad not 2weeks lol but instead of 15 days it will be 20days so almost 3wks man I wish it was 40pounds for $50 lol. 

I'ma post a video in 2min for you to see maybe that will help some I hope lol


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the love people I appreciate it! But where I live in Sacramento ca they only sale 30lbs bags of food here and if he is eating 3cups a day 1c equals 8oz x3cups is 24oz or a pound and a half a day so my bad not 2weeks lol but instead of 15 days it will be 20days so almost 3wks man I wish it was 40pounds for $50 lol. 

I'ma post a video in 2min for you to see maybe that will help some I hope lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You pup looks very healthy, nice shiny coat and looks happy. FAR from thin, forget that dude!


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ucket.com/albums/aa418/MR_DAVIZ/VIDEO0015.mp4

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ucket.com/albums/aa418/MR_DAVIZ/VIDEO0016.mp4


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Is 3 cups a good amount for a puppy? My grown dog @ 65 lbs (unconditioned) gets 1 cup twice a day, so 2 cups a day. Is it more when they are pups because they are growing?


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea they eat more as pups then tapers off as they get older.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BIG BLUE said:


> Thanks for all the love people I appreciate it! But where I live in Sacramento ca they only sale 30lbs bags of food here and if he is eating 3cups a day 1c equals 8oz x3cups is 24oz or a pound and a half a day so my bad not 2weeks lol but instead of 15 days it will be 20days so almost 3wks man I wish it was 40pounds for $50 lol.
> 
> I'ma post a video in 2min for you to see maybe that will help some I hope lol


Actually 3 weeks to maybe 4 weeks sounds about right for the food to last  I buy the grain free wilderness blue buffalo and the biggest bag is only 24 lbs.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ah okay. I figured as much but we fed total crap when Loki was a pup and free fed as well so I have no clue how much he actually ate when he was little.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow 24lbs no way jose lol they are to robbing us knowing we were still buy it an it probably cost them $0. 65 to make per 3pounds lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He looks great! You can always try giving him a "healthy hug" Where you run your hands from his shoulders down his sides, you should be able to feel the ribs under a light padding of fat. I would not say that he is too skinny at all!


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok thanks ill try that, but I will say I was a lil scared when I seen "HEALTHY TUG" lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BIG BLUE said:


> Wow 24lbs no way jose lol they are to robbing us knowing we were still buy it an it probably cost them $0. 65 to make per 3pounds lol.


As I said dude you get what you pay for. Compare the ingredients of blue buffalo to science diet, iams, kibbles and bits and tell me that you don't feel good about paying the money for the better quality food. The ingredients speak for themselves


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He looks fine! Just goes to show what some people "think" they know


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes you have a good point. Have any of you heard of Merrick Puppy Plate dog food? A friend of mine said it was a good food compatible with Blue Buffalo.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BIG BLUE said:


> Yes you have a good point. Have any of you heard of Merrick Puppy Plate dog food? A friend of mine said it was a good food compatible with Blue Buffalo.



Blue Buffalo Basic is 3 out of 5 stars
Blue Buffalo Wilderness is 5 out of 5 stars
Merrick received 4 out of 5 stars.

Merrick Dry Dog Food is primarily a *grain-based* kibble using only a *moderate amount of meat* as its main source of animal protein.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

23lb puppy

*Maintenance Energy Requirements (MER):*

1149 KCal / Day,

which is 1 Cups / Day****


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Pet store ppl. know Jack very very well.
I take everything they tell me,with a grain of salt. Your pup looks fine.
Feed him any more,and you will do more harm then good. This is why more dogs are overweight then the right weight.
I have someone trying to tell me, Beia is to small for her size,and that I need to feed her more veggies,to help her grow..... No joke :/


----------

